# Setting Up and Storing Avian X Decoys



## cut_em2324

I just purchased a bigger trailer than my previous one and have started using avian x decoys and have been quite impressed with them....im asking for suggestions and tips how to set up a 6x12 trailer and safely secure them. I currently have 10 dozen so I am very open to any suggestions....

Shoot straight and happy hunting!
Cut_em 2324 :sniper:


----------



## tw3201

hey not to get off your forum topic but how do you like the avian x decoys. Everyone seems to be hatting on them. where they hard to set up right out of the box. hows the paint


----------



## wyogoose

I'll ty and answer both posts. First off, I dont know how people are saying they are hard to set up cause all you have to do is put decoy on a stake. Also with the bungee system you can also leave them on all the time and just set them out. For the original question, I like to buy the individual bags instead of the slotted ones. Then you just put up lines the length of the trailer and attach the draw strings of the bags to it. This way the decoys stay protected and the hang nice along the walls of the trailer and you can slide layouts in on the floor.


----------



## cut_em2324

I appreciate the replies!!i have been gathering up several ideas on how to store them and that's a very clever way of preserving the paint job on them.....as far as the decoys go I personally like them....all decoys have pros and cons to them.....the only thing that frustrates me with them is if there's not on a flat surface they tend to fall over but the over all set up isn't as bad as any other decoy I've ever used oke:


----------



## dakotashooter2

From my experiance, anytime you hang something on a trailer wall from a single point it will tend to bounce and swing off or along the wall as you drive down the road... particularly dirt or gravel roads. I would think that would be conducive to wear. I'd add some bungee cord to keep them tight to the wall.


----------



## dsm16428

dakotashooter2 said:


> From my experiance, anytime you hang something on a trailer wall from a single point it will tend to bounce and swing off or along the wall as you drive down the road... particularly dirt or gravel roads. I would think that would be conducive to wear. I'd add some bungee cord to keep them tight to the wall.


I agree completely. I had 2 dozen one piece FBs on individual hools on one wall of my trailer. I wanted a way to quickly put out a bunch of deeks quickly and not have to worry about fooling with the motion bases. I even went so far as to bungee them down before I even took it out for a test run. The decoys bounced around so much, even being held down that about half of them ended up on the floor of the trailer. They also ended up with a lot of head and tail wear from wobbling back and forth, smacking into the decoy next to them. It almsot would have just been easier to pile them on the floor in the first place.


----------



## Myles J Flaten

You are going to be limited to what you can do with 10dz fullbodies in a 6X12 trailer. As suggested above you can single bag them to the walls but with 120 decoys that sounds like a mess. What I would do is double bag them with singles inside six slots and hang them. I did this with a 6X12 vnose. I was able to put 4dz on one wall and 3 on the other due to the side door. Then I ran two pvc bars across the middle to hang the remaining 3. If you are running the axp's I wouldnt worry about the double bagging but I recommend it with the axf's though. Not that the flocking isnt durable but after rubbing on the walls and other decoys they will show some scuffs. Good Luck!


----------



## Beavis

if your trying to save space, the worst thing you can do is double bag....did it, i could get 8 doz max in the same size trailer. single slot, and just let them sit on top of each other.....its doesnt hurt them one bit


----------



## Wreckin Ball

Whats the best fitting 6 slot decoy bag for Avian X? Any Thoughts?


----------



## fowlmouthboys

Wreckin Ball said:


> Whats the best fitting 6 slot decoy bag for Avian X? Any Thoughts?


I just put together a couple dozen Avians for the first time this weekend and have the same dilemma as you...i tried them out in my Avery 6 slot bags and they seem to fit fine, so that might be a good option for you. i would prefer to not buy the bags and figure out a way to store them on a shelf but i guess we will see how it goes...if you come up with something please share.


----------



## Beavis

The best way I have found was to individually bag them with nylon bags and stack them on top of each other


----------



## Myles J Flaten

Beavis said:


> if your trying to save space, the worst thing you can do is double bag....did it, i could get 8 doz max in the same size trailer. single slot, and just let them sit on top of each other.....its doesnt hurt them one bit


So apparently Im a liar? I understand that if your adding mallard/snow decoys/blinds/bags/etc, but I ran 10 dozen in a 6x12 just fine with additional decoys and extra blinds. Just sayin. Avian X's fit in any of the honker bags out there. They wont fit in the avery lesser bags unfortunately. If your looking for single slot bags, rogers has some that easily fit avians. If you buy in bulk they will give you a little break on price aswell. If you decide to just single bag them I would recommend getting different color bags for feeders/actives/walkers, just to keep them organized. Good luck


----------



## Beavis

Myles J Flaten said:


> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your trying to save space, the worst thing you can do is double bag....did it, i could get 8 doz max in the same size trailer. single slot, and just let them sit on top of each other.....its doesnt hurt them one bit
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Im a liar? I understand that if your adding mallard/snow decoys/blinds/bags/etc, but I ran 10 dozen in a 6x12 just fine with additional decoys and extra blinds. Just sayin. Avian X's fit in any of the honker bags out there. They wont fit in the avery lesser bags infortunately. If your looking for single slot bags, rogers has some that easily fit avians. If you buy in bulk they will give you a little break on price aswell. If you decide to just single bag them I would recommend getting different color bags for feeders/actives/walkers, just to keep them organized. Good luck
Click to expand...

try to fit 7 doz Fb mallards, 10 doz FB honkers, 5 mojos and 3 blinds into a 6x12. if you can do it, more power to ya


----------



## templey_41

Beavis said:


> Myles J Flaten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your trying to save space, the worst thing you can do is double bag....did it, i could get 8 doz max in the same size trailer. single slot, and just let them sit on top of each other.....its doesnt hurt them one bit
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently Im a liar? I understand that if your adding mallard/snow decoys/blinds/bags/etc, but I ran 10 dozen in a 6x12 just fine with additional decoys and extra blinds. Just sayin. Avian X's fit in any of the honker bags out there. They wont fit in the avery lesser bags infortunately. If your looking for single slot bags, rogers has some that easily fit avians. If you buy in bulk they will give you a little break on price aswell. If you decide to just single bag them I would recommend getting different color bags for feeders/actives/walkers, just to keep them organized. Good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> try to fit 7 doz Fb mallards, 10 doz FB honkers, 5 mojos and 3 blinds into a 6x12. if you can do it, more power to ya
Click to expand...

the guy who is asking the question is only running 10 dozen not 17 beavis!!


----------

